# Just Got a P99, tell me about it



## mrmosin (Jan 2, 2007)

I have several Sigs 2 HK's. I just brought a P99, Interarms imported, 9 MM, date code KI. I am going to shoot it tomorrow. Iy has the early split trigger.
I am not sure if that is the right name for the trigger. Looks to be about 99%,
serial # 0105XX. I think it is fairly early. Who can confirm what I have, and who are some distributors for parts and mags?
Thanks in advance:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Shipwreck will be along in short and he can tell you a lot about it. Their working on the site so he may be busey.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

P99 production started in 1996 "KG date code" serial # 001001
"KI" is 1998 
parts can be ordered from Earls....if you need them in a hurry 
and S&W ... I don't have a older P99 so I would make sure you get the correct parts list... (just in case it changed in 2004 with new frame)

Go to Waltheramerica.com... there is a # for customer service... call with parts # and go from there.....


----------

